# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  يعذبنا البكاء متى بكينا.. وما عرف البكاء لكم سميا..

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم


ابا حسن مكانك في ضلوعي .. ودمعي يملأ الأبد العتيا,,
اليك احن ما ذرفت عيووني.. وذكرك مر في خلدي نجياا,,
يعذبنا البكاء متى بكينا.. وما عرف البكاء لكم سميا..
ولو كثر الدموع يرد ميتا.. لأرجعت الدموع لنا علياا,,
بروحك انني علقت روحي.. ولازالت تضج اليك فيا..
فخذ هذا ابن صوحان عطيش .. ليروي من محياكم محيا..


داعبت مسامعي عذابات صعصعة.. رائعه شيخنا الغالي حسين الأكرف حفظه الله ورعاه ووفقه في خطاه.. بحق ال البيت عليهم السلام..

فتسابقت اناملي لتنقل لكم بعضا من فضائل من خصه بمرثيته.. وهو

صعصعة بن صوحان....

إنه الصحابي الجليل صعصعة بن صوحان العبدي ، من اخلص أصحاب الإمام علي (عليه السلام) . تميز بفصاحته في الكلام وبلاغة لسانه وخطابته . ولد صعصعة بن صوحان في ( دارين ) قرب القطيف سنة 24 قبل الهجرة الشريفة . وآل صوحان من اسرة تنتمي إلى قبيلة ( عبد القيس ) من ( ربيعة ) التي عرفت بولائها الخالص لأمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام ) . أما رأس هذه الأسرة (صوحان) والد الصحابي الجليل صعصعة كان سيدا مطاعا في قومه ، ورئيسا نافذ القول فيهم كما أنه كان رأسا في الجاهلية وسيدا في الإسلام . 





كان صعصعة أحد أصحاب الإمام علي (عليه السلام) الخلّص وقد استشهد ودفن في منطقة عسكر بالبحرين

أسلم في عهد رسول الله وكان راويا للحديث عن عثمان وعلي (عليه السلام) وغيرهم كأبو اسحاق السبيعي وعبدالله بن ريدة . وقد كان هذا الصحابي الجليل في جميع حروب الإمام علي ، يقاتل تحت لوائه . وقال فيه الإمام الصادق (عليه السلام) : 
" وما كان مع أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام) من يعرف حقه إلا صعصعة واصحابه " 

. كما ذكر ابو الفرج الأصفهاني (إن صعصعة بن صوحان أستأذن على علي (ع) وقد أتاه عائدا لما ضربه ابن ملجم ، فلم يكن عليه إذن ، فقال صعصعة للآذن : قل له يرحمك الله يا أمير المؤمنين حيا وميتا ، فقد كان الله في صدرك عظيما ، ولقد كنت بذات الله عليما . فأبلغه الآذن ذلك فقال : وأنت يرحمك الله فقد كنت خفيف المؤونة ، كثير المعونة " . 


وكان صعصعة شخصية بارزة في أصحاب امير المؤمنين(عليه السلام) . ووصفه أمير المؤمنين بالخطيب الشحشح، ثم وصفه الجاحظ بأنه من أفصح الناس.

وقال له معاوية لعنه الله... يوم دخل الكوفة بعد الصلح:
«أما واللّه اني كنت لابغض ان تدخل في أماني». 
قال صعصعة: «وأنا واللّه أبغض أن اسميك بهذا الاسم».
ثم سلّم عليه بالخلافة فقال معاوية: «ان كنت صادقاً فاصعد المنبر والعن علياً».
فصعد المنبر وحمد اللّه وأثنى عليه ثم قال: «أيها الناس أتيتكم من عند رجل قدم شره، وأخر خيره. وانه أمرني ان العن علياً فالعنوه لعنه اللّه».

فضج أهل المسجد بآمين. فلما رجع اليه فأخبره بما قال
. قال معاوية : «لا واللّه ما عنيت غيري، ارجع حتى تسميه باسمه». 

فرجع صعصعة وصعد المنبر ثم قال: «ايها الناس ان امير المؤمنين أمرني أن العن علي بن أبي طالب فالعنوه».

فضجوا بآمين. فلما أخبر معاوية قال: «واللّه ما عني غيري، أخرجوه لا يساكنني في بلد».

عاش صعصعة فترة طويلة من الزمن وعاصر الرسول الأعظم والخلفاء الراشدين . وقد اصطدم في اكثر من موقف بالخلفاء الطغاة حتى جاء معاوية بن أبي سفيان وقال له : " والله لأجفين بك الوساد ، وأشردن بك في البلاد . " فأمر معاوية المغيرة بن شعبة بابعاده عن الكوفة ونفيه إلى جزيرة أوال ( البحرين حاليا ) . وعلى هذه الأرض ، أرض أجداده جاء أجله فدفن في قرية عسكر سنة 60 هـ وعمره 70 سنة . 

وقد رثى صعصعة الإمام علي (ع) عند مماته بكلمات منها : 

هل خبر الغبر سائليه أم قر عينا بزائريه 

أم هل تراه احاط علما بالجسد المستكين فيه 

لو علم القبر من يواري تاه على كل من يليه 

يا موت ماذا أردت مني حققت ما كنت أتقيه 








-------------------------------------------------------
علي وروح صعصعه تلبي .. من البحرين يا قمر الثريا..
انا ساقي جيوشك يا وليي.. وخدمة جندكم شرف الياا..
لأن وليتني فسواء عندي .. سأملأ كل ناحية عليا,,
هواكم يا علي شباب روحي .. وان هرم الزمان بقى فتيا..
وفي البحرين جرحك يا حبيبي .. اخاط الدمع منه مقلتيا
بنفسي من اعز الدين صدقا.. ومن قد صدق الهادي صبيا..

سلام الله على حيدرة الكرار وعلى اولاده واصحابه.. اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه .. وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله.. 

رحم الله والدي شيخنا الأكرف وكثر من امثاله.. وجعله منارا يخلد بروائعه ابطال لم يسدل التاريخ الستار عليهم.. فهم كالشهب اللامعه والأقمار الساطعه في سماء الولايه..

ياال بيت رسول الله حبكم
فرض من الله في القران انزله 
يكفيكم من عظيم القدر 
انكم من لم يصلي عليكم لا صلاة له

ابدأ واختتم بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيش العافية 

وتسلم يمينش 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالش يا رب

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*

* ومعلومات لها وزنها وبريقها الاخاذ*

*رحم الله كل من سار على نهج اهل البيت*


*جزاك الله خيراً*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد* 


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه اميرتي وبارك الله فيك*


*ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم
رائع ماطرحتيه لنا اختي اميرة المرح,,

الشكر لكي في ميزان اعمالك ,,,

تقبلي تحياتي لكي...

وشكرا

----------


## Princess

ام محمد
سحر القوافي
امي
كميل الفضلي

الف مليون شكر على تنويركم متصفحي
لا عدمت هالنور يارب
ونور الله عليكم بحق الأنوار الأثنى عشريه الطاهره 

سلمتم من كل شر
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله يعطيش العافية 

وتسلم يمينش 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالش يا رب

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Princess

الله يعافيش ويخليش خيتو
وتسلمي عالتواصل لا عدمته
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلم يمينش اميره المرح 

ومثل ما اثر فيش هدا البيت انا بعد حتى كتبته في الماسنجر 
والله يخلي شيخنا الاكرف يا رب ويطول عمره 
تسلمي في ميزان حسناتش يا رب
تحياتي 
..انين الروح..

----------


## Princess

من ذوقش والله حبابه
تسلمي ويحرسش ربي ويحرس  شيخنا من كل شر
ويحفظ كل شيعي موالي بحق محمد وال محمد

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## اسرار الجنة

أحسنت أختي ...ولكن ..

سؤال ..لو سمحتم ..هل هذه الرواية صحيحة ..(اقصد الكلام الي مكتوب متأكدة أن صحيح )

أرجو الإجابة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*مرحومة الوالدين غاليتي اميره على هذه المعلومات* 


*حفظ الله الشيخ الأكرف والجميع* 


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل الله فرجهم الشريف 
الله يعطيش الف الف الف الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافية   ويجعله في ميزان اعمالك ..............
الله يوفقك ويوفقنا الى خدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام .............
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Princess

خيتو اسرار الجنه... هذي المعلومات دورت عليها من كذا موقع شيعي.. وما بحط شي الا متأكده من مصدره.. للأسف الروابط
ممنوعه بالمنتدى..  جربي خيتو  دوري بقوقل وبتحصلي اللي يفيدش.. اميره ما تحط اي شي .. الا واثقه فيه
وياهلا...


امولتي .. وحفظش ربي  من كل شر ورحم والدينش غناتي تسلمي ومنوره ياهلا...

dreams... تسلمي خيتوو والله يعافيش ويخليش.. ويوفق الجميع يارب .. حياش ومنوره


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية اميرة ورحم الله والديج ..*

*جعله في ميزان اعمالج ..*

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

*،،،

.. عذابات صعصعه ..*

*عندما سمعتُ هذه القصيده لأول مره*
* لم أفهم  مايعني صعصعة ! 

فضولي دفعني للبحث وبعدها عرفت انهُ من أصحاب الإمام علي (عليه السلام )*
*كل الشكر   لـ أبا زينب " حفظه الله ورعاه "* 

*،،،*

*وشكر لكِ عزيزتي اميرة المرح* 
*يعطيكِ الله الف عافيه* 
*لاعدمناكِ  ``*

*،
،*

*دمتِ بود*

----------


## Princess

شذى الزهراء
الله يعافيش خيتي ويخليش ويرحم والديش.. تسلمي حبابه منوره وياهلا

تفاحة نيوتن.. العفو حبابه والله يعافيش  ويحفظش ربي ويرعاش .. ويخلي فضول مثل هالنوع متأصل في روحش لأكتشاف كل ما هو جديد
ومفيد.. تسلمي من كل شر .. منوره وياهلا


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## igi2000

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## elhaaam

*جزاك الله كل خير على تذكير
جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


**
*

----------

